

Single Page Web Applications, Javascript and the Proliferation of APIs - terpin
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/12/13/single-page-web-applications-javascript-and-the-proliferation-of-apis/

======
njyx
See also interesting: [http://ryanlunka.wordpress.com/2012/12/04/death-of-the-
web-b...](http://ryanlunka.wordpress.com/2012/12/04/death-of-the-web-browser-
part-i/)

